# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Credit cards

## Jamaica4ever

Does anyone know if Dunn's any Mystic Mountain take credit cards? Can you pay in J?

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Jamaica4ever Yes Dunn's River accepts Credit Cards, not sure about the Ja cash part of it, Mystic mountain accepts credit cards, Us Cash and Ja. Cash.
All the best.

----------


## Jamaica4ever

Thank you Rocky's Taxi and Tours!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

You are Welcome Jamaica4ever

----------

